# 2004 Update.........



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Well, its been a while since the last update, mostly due to the fact that I have been busy with various things and havent spent much time here 

Firstly I am glad to see Mario’s car run 8.44 at the new strip in Sydney, excellent achievement my friend. It is also no secret that he has been in the UK for a little while and since this we have become good friends, it is now very much apparent to me that his knowledge of engines and Skylines in particular is unquestionable, even if he is Australian  lol.

Well I have made the decision that my R34 will not run the strip ever again. A few people have mentioned it so I thought it best to confirm this. The reason for this is that I built the car to run a low 10 and it did, with relative ease I might add. I can also confirm that the car would run a 9 second pass with some minor alterations which we didn’t have time to carryout at the last event so I am happy to know that the car has the potential to do it and therefore I dont have to prove it to myself considering this is my road car, I want it to stay that way, not dedicated Drag. I am currently continuing my Pro GTR project with my R33 which will not be ready for this year but will for 2005 hopefully. This car will run a specially built HKS engine and the HKS Gearbox. The engine is running only a HKS T51 Kai as I do not currently require more than 800 bhp, although in the future I will run much more power / different turbine configuration.

It has also become apparent that other persons are buying cars from Japan or indeed developing cars from Japan to compete in the UK and surely against me. This is fine, I have no issue with this other than the fact that they quite clearly show their customers or all whom all are interested that these cars are not UK developed regardless of how many times they rebuild their engines and claim otherwise. In my Pro GTR we will use an engine built by HKS in Japan, the reason for this is varied and I will not disclose these reasons here although I would like to confirm that Gary @ GT ART was certainly more than capable of building the engine I required and our relationship is now stronger than ever, regardless of my choice to have a HKS Japan built engine my Pro GTR which is a non issue between us.

Remember for this year, you must back up your time on the quarter mile, run the time twice on the same day and within 1%, you can even ask Santa Pod about this, one off rogue runs mean nothing, back it up. Even at this point, we are the quickest on the strip and backed up and built in the UK for a GTR regardless of Keith’s run ( on a runway ) and the Project X run which ended in the NOS causing a crank angle sensor problem  lol.

We have a few new projects on the way progressing for this year, unlike last year we will not race to get things finished to complete in events or for magazines, this time we will play the game on our terms and in our own timescales.

Another fact is that I am happy to see Gary thundering along with his progress for GT ART. Every time I visit Gary he has more and more GTR’s there and I know he is at times struggling to cope with the amount of rebuilds he is having to carryout on engines which other tuners have supposedly ‘ built’, even to the point that he is having new stickers made to cover up the other tuners number plate names on each car, its got that silly, the amount of ‘new’ cars visiting his workshop with the ‘tuners’ name stamped into the bottom of the number plate. Its hilarious and I know Gary is enjoying the fact that people are finally realising the truth and where they should be taking their car for mods/servicing, especially considering his 100% consideration, love and attention for Skylines only.

We shall again be supporting James Kaye in the BTCC for this year along with some other projects which are on the cards, also we hope to finally get the Sumo website up and running over the next few months when we have time.

So, hope to see you all again this year at a event somewhere, we shall defo be at Billing and I will announce further details about our representation there as soon as things are confirmed.

I am off to Los Angeles next week to watch the D1 drift competition which will also see me complete the HKS puzzle by visiting the LA operation and seeing how they do things there which will be interesting to see after my visit to HKS Japan over a year ago. I shall also be there with the guys from Do-Luck and to watch our possible future Sumo UK Drift driver Mr Takahashi race in the event using his Toyota Chaser.

Nicolas Kiesa ( last years Minardi F1 driver ) has now bought one of our Do-Luck bodykits as well as many further HKS parts for his Supra which has turned out awesome, as is the power he has currently run on the dyno with the car and this year we will continue our relationship with him and the onward development of his Supra which is pretty good news.

I have now finally managed to move house and get that out of the way so ' her in doors' in now happy again, back to the cars and racing!!!!!>.......... Loads of brownie points to be used up.....

2004, rock and roll, cant wait!...............................................


Andy Barnes


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

I read on mkivsupra.net/bbs that you're building a Supra. Is this going to be run similar times to your R34 GT-R (low 10's)?

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

Andy Barnes said:


> *Well, its been a while since the last update, mostly due to the fact that I have been busy with various things and havent spent much time here
> blah blah blah
> Andy Barnes *


Who gives a sh|t.....


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> * we are the quickest on the strip and backed up and built in the UK for a GTR regardless of Keith’s run ( on a runway ) and the Project X run which ended in the NOS causing a crank angle sensor problem  lol.
> *


* 

why is santa pod the only place where times are official?
i dont get this one........ qtr mile is a qtr mile regardless where its run. is this to do with the surface's at other strips?
if your car was running fine at T0TB2 and you run a 9 sec pass would you have written it off andy ?
and not running your car on the strip no more will always have people sayin he never beat keith's or abbey's times.

lee*


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

keith ran a 9 second quarter mile, end of.

apart from that good luck


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Dont think this should turn into yet another bitching post please, Andy has as much love of Skylines as any of us if not more.

Albeit sometimes he has came across a bit poorly at times when explaining things, especially his views on certain subjects, those are his opinions and he is entitled to them just as others are entitled to thier view.

I think this forum has seen enough scandle in the last few weeks with another "dog pile on the rabbit" post.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

there's a rabbit!? where - let me at it GRRRRRRRR!!!!!

:smokin:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Crail Loser said:


> *Dont think this should turn into yet another bitching post please, Andy has as much love of Skylines as any of us if not more.*


I couldn't agree more, the competition between the big power Skylines can only move the game on IMO. 

Politics aside, good luck to you Andy and I look forward to seeing the new R33 - if it is anything like the R34, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

dont start this again the man is only letting everyone know what hes up to good luck to him dont start knocking him does anyone know the amount of money and time and passion he puts into his work ??? a few people do and i am not saying other people dont either so dont start knocking me for that ,i have seen the pro car it will surprise everyone the 34 can run a 9 sec run so just look forward to this year thats all 2005 will b even better.

I know how much it has cost him and the amount of time in getting all these projects going so just let him get on with it and bloody enjoy it


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

I have got to say , good post Andy, most of the time i read over your threads as they cause a lot of needless replies and junk posts.

Good view, and wish you luck this year and next.

Im sure not everyone in the UK just buys in Jap Drag cars I am sure there are others out there just as into it as anyone else.

I can appreciate what you mean about the mrs, use your points wisely !

Id like to see if it is at all possible Mario can actually drive his car and not someone else do the speeds and times for him.

PS still got those obscene sideburns or what ? remove them thats good for a 1/10 of a second 

Good luck.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

R34Nismo said:


> *
> Id like to see if it is at all possible Mario can actually drive his car and not someone else do the speeds and times for him.
> 
> *



Mario does not even drive his own car  

WTF is that all about ??????????



Keith


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

GTSM - I think Andy's posts would be less controversial if he didn't slate all his competition and their achievements and just got on with his own thing. His 34 has proven it's worth - and done what he said it would - so far play to him. But there have been faster cars and times have been set that have been faster "in his own back yard" (Santa Pod). If the owners of these other cars had done "back to back runs" then it would just have been something else to knock them on (like the time not being before 4pm WTF ?!?!).

Anyway, that's all i'm going to say. Andy is entitled to say what he wants and he's done just that.

Keith - I'm just glad your car will be running this year .... as we now have 2 of the more powerful Skylines in this country not running


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

You dont get a world land speed record unless you do 2 runs in opposite directions on the same day. Takes out some of the chances of a fluke result. Not really possible to do opposite direction runs on a drag strip, but 2 runs makes sense.

With regards to tuners in the UK. Import tuners are heading in the same direction as people who sell import cars.

With imports, there are a huge number of companies bringing in sh|t cars to the uk or buying them once in the UK at the dock import auctions, then there are the companies that take their time to find good quality cars for resale. Same with tuning, there are companies that bring in already modified cars and try to pass them off as having moddified them themselves (cough cou-CRD-gh cough) and the know very little of what has actually been done to the car outwith the auction sheet, there are companies who can fit parts off a part list but really dont know much more than LED washer jets, and then there are companies who know their stuff and would not attempt something without fully knowing what is involved.

Hence, companies like GT ART and Newera gain respect and people are loyal to them. Hopefully, over the next 18 months the import market will mature and more people will start to see the difference between the good, the bad and the indifferent.


----------



## A & C (Jun 25, 2002)

*.*

9 second car.....10 second driver........................:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Good update Andy*

Sounds like you've been a busy man.Good to know that you've been busy with other projects other than your car and its times.
Sorry i disappeared from the pub the other day without saying goodbye,you were stuffing ya face,and i had to go to work.

Good luck anyway,,,,,,,,,,when's the housewarming!:smokin:


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

senna - I think it's good that Andy said why he hasn't been an active member on here for a while. Someone on the forum might have tried to contact him through the forum, and reasons for failure in contacting him (i.e. not being here) should be mentioned, as this would want to be known. But it would be better to use the phone.

paul - it's a technicality. It depends on how you view it - fastest 1/4 mile on any location for a Skyline and recorded - Keith. Fastest 1/4 mile on a drag strip...

Lets keep in mind what Crail loser said. This is a useful thread.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Out of interest what difference does it make buying a fast car already build or building one yourself?

Building: expensive, hassle, time, stress

Buying: cheaper, easier etc, etc

Anyone can build a fast car at the end of the day - just like anyone can buy a fast car...

Good luck with the next stages of devedlopment


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Keith,

Just a quotation from SDU

"Congratulations to Mario and to the driver Andrej..It was a real team effort." 

After investigation I understand Andrej is the driver, mario tends to look like the person who gets all the glory in the aftermath that follows a day at the drag strip.

This might be some time ago, but it is still true apparently.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> *the Project X run which ended in the NOS causing a crank angle sensor problem  lol.
> *


I guess this is implying that ProjectX ran Nitrous and also it wasnt a crank angle sensor prob but infact the engine blew.

Is ANY of that statment true?

What difference does it make if Keith did the 9 on a runway? Providing the timing gear is accurate it dont matter a toss.

A run to back up to show it not a fluke time has a "little" bit of sence to it, but not that much, Project X did a 10.1 at nigh on 155 and thats all there is to it, and a 155mph terminal speed cannot be a fluke unless you talking a highly unlikely timing error.

Id still wana run the 34, if you belive its capable of a easy high 9, id much much rather get that first than have "just" a low 10.

The drifter and the ProGTR sounds fun tho :smokin:

Still seems a bit mad how Mario gets so much credit for "his" times when he doesnt even drive the bloody thing. Awesome car, but soo much of drag racing is the driver being able to launch it, I cant see how its always "Marios" awesome achivments...


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Goodluck Andy! Shame you r not gonna be running the car this year.. SO what have you got planned for her??? Perhaps a diet of 2530's and a 6-speed Getrag box for everyday driving or she stays as she is?

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2004 Update.........*



SteveN said:


> *I
> 
> Still seems a bit mad how Mario gets so much credit for "his" times when he doesnt even drive the bloody thing. Awesome car, but soo much of drag racing is the driver being able to launch it, I cant see how its always "Marios" awesome achivments...  *


Well how many of you can name the driver of the HKS R33???





OK maybe this isnt the best place to ask this but you get the idea


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2004 Update.........*



paul said:


> *Well how many of you can name the driver of the HKS R33???*


Tetsuya Kawasaki  

Cap in yo ass :smokin:


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

RE : the driver , i think that is a little different as that is a huge company with pretty much unlimited budget.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

R34Nismo said:


> *RE : the driver , i think that is a little different as that is a huge company with pretty much unlimited budget. *


but it is always the company/owner as a whole that gets credit for any project. not the people who build it or drive/fly/operate it.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

see thats a shame isnt it.

Credit where credit is due.

Andy is always saying gary's name. 

Its a shame that the whole picture can only be found out if you invesitgate it.


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*2 runs*

complete pish
sportsmen or women in any competition 
racing drivers in whatever competition
dont have to prove what they have just done
by doing it again on the same day
andy your car if it can go quicker[prove it]
marois[arsehole]does 8.4 downhill[so what]
beat keiths time in britain
and you become topman
bye now have a nice evening


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

I wasnt under the impression that RWYBs came under PRO DRAG rules


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

tosser


----------



## PazzaAE86 (Nov 13, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> *
> future Sumo UK Drift driver Mr Takahashi race in the event using his Toyota Chaser.
> *


So is Takahashi competing in UKD1 this year? 

Paz


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

toffy said:


> *tosser *


Is that for me ?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

oh for pity's sake...no, Project X didnt run NOS.....

and Keith's car in my eyes is the quickest UK Skyline....


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

That's a fair point on top speed runs,the only reason the times are recorded in both directions is to remove any advantage from wind direction.
I could use a hand with one question though,how does a fluke or rogue run shove a car up a 1/4 mile in 9.95 seconds and through the traps at 153mph?
I guess its hard for some folk to accept Mark's outright win at Santa Pod or the fact that Keith has the quickest time ever recorded in the UK for a Skyline.

I have to admire Keith,no golden spoon up his ****,no name dropping,blah,blah.excuses.etc.etc. - he just gets the job done!


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> *
> I am off to Los Angeles next week to watch the D1 drift competition which will also see me complete the HKS puzzle by visiting the LA operation and seeing how they do things there which will be interesting to see after my visit to HKS Japan over a year ago. I shall also be there with the guys from Do-Luck and to watch our possible future Sumo UK Drift driver Mr Takahashi race in the event using his Toyota Chaser.
> *


WTF??? As much as it'd be good to chat with and watch some of the JP Pro's, if you actually intend to run a pro JP D1 driver against the likes of us, that's..... well it's just gay!!
Whats the point? You'd be making the whole U.K. drift scene pointless IMO.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Charlie said:


> *I have to admire Keith............................. he just gets the job done! *


Indeed


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

phatty said:


> * if you actually intend to run a pro JP D1 driver against the likes of us, that's..... well it's just gay!!
> *


Absolute quality


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: 2 runs*



tommyflan said:


> *complete pish
> sportsmen or women in any competition
> racing drivers in whatever competition
> dont have to prove what they have just done
> ...




HA,HA,HA

Tommyflan 
you make me laugh   

Keith:smokin:


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

deano said:


> *Is that for me ? *


No not you Deano. Sorry for any confusion


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

thats ok mate as you didnt specify I thought I may have offended you somehow


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Not at all. 

Fair enough he`s got a nice car but why feel the need to big himself up all the time


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

phatty said:


> *WTF??? If you actually intend to run a pro JP D1 driver against the likes of us, that's..... well it's just gay!!
> Whats the point? You'd be making the whole U.K. drift scene pointless IMO. *


EXACTLY!

AND its exactly the same as running a fookin ProGTR R33 in this country!

I seriosuly doubt either the ProGTR or the D1 car will be good enough to be anything much on the world stage, but he knows they are the ONLY ones in this country, so they will be the best, so they can say "SumoPower R33- Fastest GTR in the UK" "SumoPower- UK Drift Champions" etc etc even tho they have no real competition...

ProGTRs run slicks and arnt even close to road legal, none even in the UK, so easy win vs all the awesome but road legal GTRs here.
Proffesional D1 driver and probably non roadlegal drift specific car vs a lot of low budget private owners, of which VERY few (or even none, depending on how extreme you talking about) cars are drift specific, so easy win again.

Seems daft to me. Different classes all together. Id have more respect for it if was capable of competing on the world stage, but by sounds of it theres no chance.

Id have more respect for "Fastest ROADLEGAL GTR in the UK" anyhow, providing the weights are fairly close, the terminal speeds should show whos really fastest, as the drag setup and balloon slicks giving huge traction is the biggest advantage ProGTRs have...

Its not as if a 800bhp ProGTR would be any serious competition even to other non GTR drag cars in the same class (ie stock body non roadlegal cars), as even roadlegal cars are very nearly in the 7s in the UK if i remember right.

If there was a ProGTR series or similar in the UK, itd be fair enough, if the spec was a world challenger, fair enough, but this?

Same as the drift car, with no other PROPER D1 Cars/Drivers in the UK it seems stupid that car actually competiting for the championship, scoring points and no doubt winning the championchip seems unfair with no others in the same class.

Dont get me wrong, i cant fookin wait to see a ProGTR and a D1 car in action, its gona be fookin awesome! :smokin: :smokin: 

BUT

I dont belive for ONE MINUTE its being done to entertain us all, its being done to say they the fastest GTR and D1 Champions, and while both the above is true, its true in a totaly unfair way, and as Andys argued about 2runs/4pm cutoff/Runway/etc etc doing this seems totaly hypocritical!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*SteveN*

To quote something which seems relevant to your posts :

You clearly have no idea of what you are talking about.


Fantastic replies.....With friends like these eh...  lol.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Don't know the history and don't care to be honest about who did what and when but when some in the middle of a detailed post puts the quote
'as I do not currently require more than 800 bhp'

That gets a shake of the hand from me!

The shear blase of saying you don't CURRENTLY need more power than 13 Ford Ka's under your bonnet 

Keep it up!


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*With friends like these huh...*

Yeah! I wonder if they'd consider climbing a vertical ladder or hanging off your roof for ya! lol 

Luke


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

toffy said:


> *Fair enough he`s got a nice car but why feel the need to big himself up all the time  *


 Errr, Cause nobody else does it for him


----------



## PazzaAE86 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: SteveN*



Andy Barnes said:


> *To quote something which seems relevant to your posts :
> 
> You clearly have no idea of what you are talking about.
> *


Yes mate, but my post was heading to the same points Phatty and Steve N made and so, it clearly involves me. Therefore i feel that the "You clearly have no idea of what you are talking about" statement applies to me in some way. Now, belive it or not, i DO know what im talking about when it comes to drifting. Im not the greatest drifter, im not the worst.. But im knowledgable to say the least.

So, please can you answer my question Mr.Barnes. _Will Kuniaki Takahashi be competing in this years UKD1 championship?_

If so... Then i am very disapointed in you. Instead of helping the UK scene grow by choosing a UK driver to pilot your Demo Car you are effectively nipping a part of the scene in the bud by getting a PRO D1 Driver to compete on your behalf. There are plenty of capable drifters in the UK, and i wont hear otherwise because most all are my friends, friends who like myself, love drifting. We arent in it for "fame" or "money". But i can imagine how nice it would look for you to say "Sumo Power - UKD1 Champions"... Good ploy.

As Phatty said, watching Takahashi do a demo would be grand, driving with Takahashi would be grand, talking to and being near Takahashi would be grand. But him competing makes a mockery of everything the UK competition drivers strive for.

Thank you

Paz


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

> Even at this point, we are the quickest on the strip and backed up and built in the UK for a GTR regardless of Keith’s run ( on a runway ) and the Project X run which ended in the NOS causing a crank angle sensor problem


This may seem like an obtuse comment but has anyone seen the episode of The Office where Finchy and Brent lose the office quiz and then decide the real decider of who wins is if Finchy can throw Tim's shoe over the roof of the building? Andy Barnes even looks a bit like Finchy...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*CLASS*

Old Barnsey (the Pied Piper) does have lots of supporters Jason, just watch when he plays the flute  .

Just give the guy a break. He says what he says and does what he does for one sole purpose. To promote Sumo and to please himself which after all is what we do don't we? I for one understand this. It's his money and he can do with it what he wants. Lets face it he's been hanging around Mario too long so of course he's going to buy his engines in boxes and get other people to drive his cars  . But seriously perhaps he realises his own capabilities and knows that a.n.other driver would do a much better job.

We here not being the core Sumo spenders are small fish and all he does is come on here to wind up and cause controversy  . I mean he's even changed his user name to try and raise his profile  .

To me Andy you are the same old w4nker I've always known  . 

Love you lots  .

Glen


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Class reply from Glen as usual. It is hard to tell at times if you are taking the pi55 or being nice  

Money talks.....if you ain't got the money, keep out of it. I'm off


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> *It is hard to tell at times if you are taking the pi55 or being nice  *


Being nice  .

I actually like the bloke aside from the sometime ramblings (which to be honest make me laugh)  . 

Glen


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Me too Glen.
I understand what you mean.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Glen - I think more people would be inclined to agree with you if Andy was a bit less firey towards his competitors. If he just got on with the job and didn't rant on then there wouldn't be so many high tempered responces. Basically, he should be a bit more like Keith ... who seems to be a top bloke (although i've never met him in person).

I've only ever said "hello" to Andy once ... yet i've had a few run-ins with him on this forum. Shame really ....


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Watcha Daz*

I hear ya mate but Andys position is such that he cannot be a loser/second placer and will do whatever is required to eradicate anything that comes in his path. In the clear light of day for the 2 years he has been competing on the GTR scene the only thing he has won is a 'before 4pm Trophy'. Oh and he was the first person to be banned from TOTB3 as well so thats 2 then, my mistake  .

Yes he is harsh and totally incorrect in a lot he says but he's not stupid and knows what he's doing/saying and the reasoning behind it.

But on the flip side he spends more/commits more than a lot of people I know trying to achieve his goals and for that reason alone you gotta appreciate it a bit  . 

I'll shut up now or you'll think I'm having an affair or something   . 

Glen


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

LOL !!!

Yeah, I hear what are saying Glen ... and you are right ... he clearly is very dedicated and puts crazy amounts of effort in - so i do respect that. He clearly know what he wants and will do whatever it takes to get it ... 

It's just the attitude i don't understand ... if it's all for advertising his company then .... well, it certainly doesn't make me want to purchase anything from them.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hey Glen*

I was the first person to be banned from TOTB3
So that means i won a trophy last year cool eh   
Gary


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Hey Glen*



gary said:


> *I was the first person to be banned from TOTB3
> So that means i won a trophy last year cool eh
> Gary *


Silly me, forgot about that    .

Glen


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

You lot are so PC sometimes. So what if Andy says some things that might wind people up, you dont have to rise to it, we all know the score. 

I personally dont care about 2nd runs and all that stuff, we are racing for fun its not professional. I also dont care where the cars from, I mean if I get hit by a Skyline at 200mph it could be built on the moon for all I care. 

I hope Andy does a decent Supra, I know there are some very quick cars about, but the 1/4 miles are nothing to write home about yet..... 

Whats a ProGTR anyway, is that something like HKS' 7 second quarter mile car.

When are you lot going to realise the truth anyway - ROTARY engines are the way forward. 
 

Aussies do 6 second quarter miles in those babies!  

Looking forward to seeing all you ninnies at the GTROC day!  

Everyone on there best behaviour now or I will send for the Archbish!

Ant.


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*is that a white flag*

Tokyo excellent comments
to show theirs no malice
c/mon sumo power
c/mon gt-art
know get your finger out each off your butts
stop ****ing about and go to totb3
for all the talk 2 trophies in whatever amount off years
thats crap
change the colour of the flag
have a nice day


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*stertegarage or newera ???*


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

eh?

We buy our cars from Newera??

I am not like SOME people that put a load of Miguels cars on our site. All of our cars, are our own and not cars that Miguel has sold.

Ant.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

It will be a shame to not see your 34 on the drag strip, the whole UKness of it all is what i loved, the pro GTR - to me, thats not that different to Project X... 

on the other hand, its always nice to see something fast! and knowing you, it will do that well! I look forward to seeing that next year... 

Pro drift driver... er... if he is racing in the UK D1 the words nut and sledgehammer spring to mind!!! lol!!! 'cmon! give some of the home grown talent a chance! thay are good!  

Good luck for the coming year!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Quadrophenia*

I love being mentally cross examined by those who know me best - complete strangers   I guess it depends which personality youre are talking about.

Hamish - LOL, I can beat you at....throwing....... LOL


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Anyway sod the squabbling, whats a ProGTR?? Anyone tell me?


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> *Anyway sod the squabbling, whats a ProGTR?? Anyone tell me? *


and more importantly, how fast is it!


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*my fingers out of my butt !!*

I would go to TOTB 3 but i have been officially banned by Mr Mann. I can hold no flag, but i can hold my butt finger in the air, and if i am invitied, i will turn up and run the beast. 

Gary


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

a proGTR drag car is effin quick will decimate all 

wait till next year when its done


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Well cheers GTSM that was just the answer I was looking for......    

Anyway, is it some type of GTR I know nothing of, is it a race GTR, is that what it is, is it a pro drag GTR like HKS super quick thing, thats what I want to know, I am not bothered about specifics on Andy's car, I am sure it will have LOADS of money thrown at it and will be incredibly fast.

Ant.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

AFAIA a Pro Drag GTR is somthing like the HKS car, Mario's car etc, it's completly non road legal, running full drag slicks, race fuel etc


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: my fingers out of my butt !!*



gary said:


> *I would go to TOTB 3 but i have been officially banned by Mr Mann. I can hold no flag, but i can hold my butt finger in the air, and if i am invitied, i will turn up and run the beast.
> 
> Gary *


You K N O B.

Afterall the hype, you are now considering entering this, someone give Gary a hand, he's needs to step down a peg..., no dont worry, I will do it, I will push him down...... 

As for asking Mrs Woman for an invitation, phhhffff  I think thats almost unforgivable in our friendship 

To coin a word used previously in this thread which also applies to not only me but you too : Tosser.

LOL.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*hEY*

Thanks for the compliments
What does K.N.O.B stand for is it the same as LOL,
I havent asked MR MANN for an invitation, I said if i was asked i would take part but i wont get asked as i have been banned, so dont really care.

As you have decided to hang up your blue spurs, and retire your car, and abbey are not running theirs there is no one left to give Keith a run,except RK and i want to be amongst it,
I personally think that you are scared to run against the scottish lot  
But just so as you know
I am not

By the way i have allways been a tosser and as the saying goes it takes one to know one.

Gary


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I have asked Chris to invite you Gary, it would be a damn shame if you didnt run this year.

Ant.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

anyone care to enlighten me as to why youve been banned?


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Gary Dont forget me!! 

Dan...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Quadrophenia*



Andy Barnes said:


> *I love being mentally cross examined by those who know me best - complete strangers *


Not for one minute saying I know you, just know of you through your written intellect     .

Anyway what is there to know thats worth knowing that we don't read about   .

Glen


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Gary*

No, K N O B means as its spelt, not abbreviated forum talk.

You are right Gary, they scare me up north  

As for being a Tosser, I quite agree, I never claimed to be anything else thats the thing thats troubling about the whole affair, Toffy summed me up a treat, hats off to him.

As for Gary : I dont actually recall him being banned, I think its in his head, either way, its transpired into mulch as Mrs Woman has issues which she cannot overcome and therefore ended up in a t1tfight as we questioned the timing gear, instead of a professional and accurate response by a professional organiser of the event, we had ' youve got sour grapes'. Awesome. Hence the reason we are not going. Its a fun day out but not one for making records that count thats the crux of the issue. 

Go there and have fun its a really good atmosphere ( well TOTB 1 was, not much shouting and egging on at TOTB 2 ), well worth entering and having some fun with your car if thats what you desire, much like doing a track day. Want to claim a record, go to Santa Pod or Avon Park, then its real.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

hello Andy... Hope your o.k mate will speak to you soon...

Regards Dan...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Quadrophenia*



TOKYO said:


> *
> 
> Anyway what is there to know thats worth knowing that we don't read about   .
> *


I have an interesting mole in the shape of a mole on my left buttock, you didnt know that did you, and if you did, you didnt read about it, that book was ones of the one where you only look at the pictures


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: hEY*



gary said:


> As you have decided to hang up your blue spurs, and retire your car, and abbey are not running theirs there is no one left to give Keith a run,except RK and i want to be amongst it,
> I personally think that you are scared to run against the scottish lot
> But just so as you know
> I am not



THAT'S MORE LIKE IT GARY. 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Quadrophenia*



Andy Barnes said:


> *I have an interesting mole in the shape of a mole on my left buttock *


Thats handy Andy (ooh errr no pun intended with the gay chippy) having a mole actually in the shape of a mole   .

Damn and I thought the only mole you had was on your shoulders  . Like they say though with moles you should have it cut off and pickled for posterity   .

Glen

ps. damn I'm so glad you replied as I miss our pillow talk  (unlike my wishing you a merry christmas and happy new year you miserable old git  )


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Lasy years TOTB*

I was hoping that his would not be dredged up but.....
as far as I recall.......
Gary came a long way with a trophy ......
He was offered a sponsors entry which includes other people getting in which he did not do........
He turned up and wanted to get his passengers in for free.....
they all had to pay........
the trophy got overlooked (mistake was made and TOTB management are still not perfect and admit it).,
Gary was pretty annoyed by all of this and called Chris something rude on the forum and then retracted it........
Chris had just got it from a long day (at the end sorting out the camp site that was vandalised by TOTB goers) and saw Garys post.
Chris banned Gary and gary withdrew all GTART cars (including customers) from future TOTB events.

I saw both sides and hoped to smooth things over but it did not happen. 
I felt it was a real shame as GTART cars are an important part of the GTR scene. I would love to see Gary run his car there.
I always like to see Andy run (who could forget the Pod last October )
You are a funny old bean Andy but stubborn sometimes. We are all friends on here are we not? Sometimes you need to lighten up a bit. It is ok being competitive but it must be really stressfull. I would love to run my car at TOTB but have not got a chance. I would look a chump so RWYB days for me. My only rival is myself. Each trip to Santa Pod, I hope to beat the previous time, each lap of a track, to beat the previous lap. 
Dave
p.s. correct me Gary if any of the post above is incorrect and sorry if it is


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

gtsm said:


> *a proGTR drag car is effin quick will decimate all *


Do you look like the gimpy nerd twat in Fast and Furious as well as sound like him???   

I wish Andy loads of luck, I hope that both runs in whatever car he drives are acheived before 4pm on a strip approved to Sumo Racing Regulations not near a leyline, or on a solstice   Of course having a car built for them in another country is not a new concept - it seems to work wonders for Evos lol pmsl

Gary, please put your thumb back in your butt as my eyes are beginning to sting   

TJ, you are a nice enough chap, but dont you get tired of shouting out to the two people you love most but get ignored by all the time !! pmsl !!!

Im off for a lie down, my sides are aching !!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Lasy years TOTB*



davewilkins said:


> *
> Chris banned Gary and gary withdrew all GTART cars (including customers) from future TOTB events.
> *


So let me get this straight ? Any car that uses GT-aRt for servicing upgrades etc that then takes part in TOTB , Gary will refuse to work on in future ?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

They were not Gary's words and I don't really want to go searching for the thread for the quote. I think that Gary's customers are loyal and will respect his statement.
Actually I want to wait for Gary's reply as he said it and I am quoting from memory.
I would still prefer everyone involved to kiss and make up.
dave


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*totb*

I dont want to get into a memory battle and i cant be bothered to look back at what was posted,
Daves account will surfice,
I have no power to stop my customers taking part in totb so i dont know where thats come from 
TJ does not get ignored bladey you stirrer i am going to call you captain spoon from now on  
I dont want to say anymore about totb

We will be attending plenty of other events around the country,
I will be trying hard and my customers want to have a play as well just like you lot.

Andy blow the dust off the blue slug and get it out there or i will have to start calling you kentucky  

also Hi Keith

Gary

GT ART


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

no i dont look like the nerdy twat thanks

all i am saying is i know whats coming and as i said u will need something very very special to better it 

i dont care i just want to see everyone run and just enjoy themselves at end of day


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Andy mate you might as well run the old girl for this year and have some fun and till the ProGTR is done... I cant see you just watching any way can you....

Regards Dan...


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

as usuall this post turned to sh*t why is it someone posts what they are upto over the year and then gets knocked down by all these tossers ????? just dont bloody tell everyone next time and surprise the lot of em


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Ok, Gary, let us put back in the achives.
Back on track .... 2004 update......anyone else want to elaborate on their plans?
I hope to do some trackdays this year. One booked for May.
Car back with another 100bhp this week hopefully. Just need some wheels and track tyres, harnesses and a proper helmet. ProjectDW is not far off now.

Anyone else want to own up to fiddling with their car?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Lee, I am pretty unbiased on posts on here. Andy's posts are always interesting but ALWAYS seem to drop one or two contraversial comments in (not sure if intentional) and I always sit back and wait for others to bite.
I read it and then expect the replies to come back as they have on this one.
I will point out what I mean on this one if you want?
Not trying to be be difficult, just saying it as I see it (like Glen does).
Don't forget that some people (like Bladey) are putting comments on to wind you up,not being funny  
Fast'n'furious nerd. Bladey really Naughty, naughty.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*GTART cars are an important part of the GTR scene*

Gary's 'GTART Trophy' is well smart,who was it won that one again?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I feel abused   

I dont JUST come on here to poke fun and wind people up. Sometimes I try to start a riot too !!   

Good luck with project Kiss&Makeup Dave, I think it will take a fair bit of fiddlin meself !!   Does Barb know about your cross dressing experiments???    

Im off to buy some stickers to see if I can win a trophy this year  

Seeya,

James aka Mr Spoon !!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> *Well I have made the decision that my R34 will not run the strip ever again. *



So its not going to be in Switzerland then Andy???


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

*Why*

so much consternation about Mr Barnes' proGTR and drift plans?

I can see steve's point about the proGTR, it will beat most other GTRs and other competitors will not learn much from the experience. But at the same time, someone has to be the first to do something, maybe it will spark an expansion of the whole scene.

And as for the drifting, surely that is an ideal opportunity for the local talent to see how the 'pros' do it. They will be outclassed at first but it should bring the whole game on in leaps and bounds. Unless of course everyone just gives up and goes home.

Wait and see what happens, it might not be as bad as you think.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Thats excactly what i was thinking. What are people scared of the COMPETITION or something...lol  

Tony


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

There wont be a competition in the drift thing, if you have seen the UK standard vs the winner of the last D1 event (which this driver was) you will know we are going to be slaughtered  

As was already said, it would be good for a demo run etc but to have him compete against us will just make a bit of a mockery of it. We all would love to see it, just entering the same competiton isnt great!


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Why*



NoNothin said:


> *And as for the drifting, surely that is an ideal opportunity for the local talent to see how the 'pros' do it. They will be outclassed at first but it should bring the whole game on in leaps and bounds. Unless of course everyone just gives up and goes home.
> 
> Wait and see what happens, it might not be as bad as you think. *


I would like to think I'm someone who previously stood a chance of winning this years championship. Now a tuning company just buys a car and driver package from Japan, it's just throwing a big wad of cash on the table, and IMO contaminating what is a very good scene with money .. as I said in my 1st post, I'd love to watch Takahashi drive, I'd also love to drive with him, but to compete against him? why whats the point? Am I going to win? 
Also theres only 3 prize winning positions this year, and Takahashi being there basically voids 1 of those.


What is wrong with supporting the U.K. scene by building a car here, and offering one of us the chance to drive it? I dare say it'd cost a minute percentage of what it's going to cost to bring Takahashi over. 

I am not having a dig at Andy personally, as he is obviously just doing this for business, but it would be nice to think his whole 'just buying a Japanese drag car doesn't count, we built ours in the U.K.' attitude, might not sound quite as hypocritical as it does right now..


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Didnt Takahashi drive an FD last year?

Ant.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

andy is not just doing it for his company he has a passion for it and loves it yeah he is competitve but hey who cares if u take part u want to win thats all


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

GTSM - are you related to Andy or something?


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

obviously connected somehow... Ahem..Lips and Ass.. who said that?  

Andy, AFAIK has not been to any of D1 competitions, I think he went to 1 of the crappy practice things at Turweston a couple of years back... passion? okay if u say so 

no offence BTW Gtsm


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

*phatty,*

I don't know anything about drifting and can sympathise with your position.

However, my karting experiences suggest it is good to compete against better people, you improve so much quicker.

When you first enter a category at a real kart track you are sh*t, you come last and never overtake anyone. But that soon changes. I haven't done much karting yet but I have already improved loads and far from getting depressed it makes me want to do more to catch the guys in front.

I realise this drift king will also have a machinery advantage but that won't last too long, these things tend to get cheaper.

Besides, throwing money at a problem doesn't guarantee success, just look at BAR.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Very true, which is why I'd love to get the chance to drive with him, but theres competing against someone better than you, then theres competing against some1 in a completely different league..
Don't get me wrong, if he does compete, it won't stop me going for gold


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Valid comments, and as said we dont mind demos or whatever but im the same competiton is a bit much.

As for karting, you do improve with other people but not the best out there. Firstly you find someone whose just a bit quicker than you, untill you get to their pace, then you follow the next person you can keep up with. etc. This drifter has won Jap D1 events, so thats a big step in one go. We also cant follow someone as we run one at a time, so the best we can do is just watch (which you cant even do well if you compete as you dont get to see the track most the time).

There are very few competitors at the moment with ideal machinery - everyone is using a road car and there arnt many of us who could afford a stand alone car. This isnt the problem though. No-one minds if Andy built a car and got somewhere over here or a current competitor to drive it.

As for your BAR comment, well they are at the top level - the eqivalent would be Andy to enter a car into Jap D1. This is like BAR running in Formula Ford  

Cheers
Lee 

PS, I rock at karting :smokin:


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

*Lee*

Fair comment.

Might see you at Buckmore 

Rob.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

i think glen [tokyo] is gunna win D1 this year in his new beast 

seems wrong to bang on about british built gtr's one minute and then do the complete opposite regarding D1 the next but i know **** all anyway except gtsm is andy's boyfriend 

lotsa love from 
the yorkshire mafia


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

sorry am i hearing this right yeah right i dont care what u think 
i am not andys boyfriend i am not related to him and nothing is going on i am not wedged up his a*rse like lot of u think 

dont care just wait and see i know whats coming next year and you will be sorry then because 

a : you wont keep up with it
b :it will kick your **** 
c : i dont give a sh*t 

and yes andy is a good friend i am not biased yeah he has helped me immensly but this does not affect wheter i am biased or not he is still a good friend and helped and always does help me when i need it 

i will stop waffling now 

roll on 2005 !!! 


lee


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

So basically what your saying is, you dont give a s**t, am I right    

Bet whatever it is your on about wont keep up with my new ex Russian Navy mig fighter!!!!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah i do care but hey there is more to life than sqaubling on here 

get on the road or strip and prove it and yes i know whats 
coming next year and yes it may beat a mig


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Errr are you insane?!?!, the only strip a MIG Jet fighter would go down is a runway!!! Okay, a car might beat it for 1/4 mile but, top speed!!!! COME ON - I would like to see a GTR to 750mph!!! Anyway I dont have one, I was only joking. I am not bickering personally, its a f**king waste of time, just having a laugh.

Okay ProGTR Vs Thrust SSC - COME ON!!

ProGTR vs 6 second FD!!!! ha ha!

Anyway, its all just fun.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

AJ put some drag radials on the mig and get some cool blue an you might beat him over the quarter hehehehe

lee its nowt personal against u m8. suppose your just a fan.

i support leeds united......... god help me  
you support andy barnes


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I support my stomach


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

i know no problems just always seems like big wind up am yes am insane but no it will not beat a jet


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Watcha Phatty*

I got this S13 specifically because it is a drift car and was used in street drift ie the radio onboard  . I would have liked to have had one built over here to the same'ish spec but two things came in my way. Firstly it would cost me more I reckon to build it over here and secondly, and most importantly, it is a timescale issue. I did chat to my preferred garage and they are rammed to the gills with work and it's not the kind of job they could just fit in. I know you wasn't talking directly about me but I'm paranoid so have to say something      .

My reasoning also is if, and it's a big IF, I do not sell it (as I have had some offers already  ) my feelings was to have a UK driver driving it this year. It's all about fun and competing and having a blast and thats why I got the car  . Now I'm no lame driver meself but this is a totally different ballgame and I feel for Drift Competition it would be wasted on me due to timescales of shipping, practicing etc.,   .

I didn't want to say anything really but feel the time is right  .

So I don't want anyone to hold me to anything but those were my plans when I first saw this car in Japan.

Glen


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Glen nothing in my posts was meant to sound like I had a problem with anyone importing a drift car, even Andy, despite it amusing me after all the 'U.K. built drag car for a U.K. scene' stuff .. If I had the chance to do it over again, theres no way I'd have bought a standard car and modded it myself, I have so far spent twice my annual wage on it in 2 years, and it's still nowhere near as sorted as something I could pick up from Japan for 1 x my annual wage. But u live and u learn 

And I've seen you drive, you'd have no problem picking up drift, just get the car over here (don't sell it ), and come and see how you get on at some of the practice sessions we do :smokin:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah dont be a sodding wimp Glen  , get the car over here and get drifting!!! Theres no point buying it otherwise!!

Ant


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Phatty  .

Yeah I reckon it will be sound to see that Jap Drift guy doing his stuff. And so what if he cleans up. Bu115hit here has become very transparent and everyone in this Jap car scene knows what what or find out eventually  .

I don't care for the politics or the moaning to be honest. It just goes to show that the MAJORITY of people never had an issue with Jap cars just the minority who are now going to back the idea. Jeez this can be a confusing place sometimes     .

AJ, wimp, class  .

Thats enough from me before I get battered by the Hamlet gang  .

Glen


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Oi Glenda, You shoulda kept PORKYO, it'd a been a fine drift wagon


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

i wont batter you go for it i love jap cars


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

gtsm said:


> *i wont batter you go for it i love jap cars *


Cheers Lee, glad you like it  .

I think Kiki does it in a GT2 doesn't he Jason or am I mistaken.

Glen


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I am glad this thread turned out okay in the end.

So Glen, the pressures on, I am going to be there watching your technique, if you get it wrong I will be outside with a caine.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> *I am glad this thread turned out okay in the end.
> 
> So Glen, the pressures on, I am going to be there watching your technique, if you get it wrong I will be outside with a caine.  *


OR maybe even a CANE      

Glen


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, yeah.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

nah he meant Mr Caine, as in "Your only supposed to blow the bloody tyres up" 

kiki does attempt to drift the GT2 on ocasion yeah, he doesn't enter the comps tho


----------



## PazzaAE86 (Nov 13, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> *Didnt Takahashi drive an FD last year?
> 
> Ant. *


Nope. Kuniaki Takahashi has always driven a JZX100 Chaser (NightWalkers/Goodline/Julius) in D1. Hiroshi Takahashi has always driven AE86 Trueno's and Levins in D1 (even tho he rarely compete's because a) hes a normal person who works for Toyota mainly and b) he hates the bullshit politics of it all, he just loves to drift).. Im thinking of FD drivers and i remember 3 names.. Asamoto (Orage Pan Speed/Car Modify Wonder FD3S), Haraguchi (Rolled the Blue BN Sports FD3S on its first outing!.. I think hes quit D1 now cus hes fed up of it too.. Usually drives an FC3S) and more recently, Utsumi has been driving a Blue DRFT FD3S too, but it seems like this car lives in the USA.. Did i miss any FD drivers off?

Anyways, im pretty sure Phatty and Lee have covered all points that needed to be made.. But Andy aint readin em.. Oh wells. Like Phatty said, ill be competing too cus i love to drift and this is track time.. I wont go with any intent of winning as usual (or less than usual if Takahashi will be mopping up  ) cus its not really why i go, but i'll still be going as balls out as i can!! 

Oh yeah, TOKYO Glen, nicccee car 

Paz


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Did you miss any FD driver - yes, last years champion  

Imamura with the white Apexi car...

Cheers
Lee


----------



## PazzaAE86 (Nov 13, 2002)

Lee_Pendlebury said:


> *Did you miss any FD driver - yes, last years champion
> 
> Imamura with the white Apexi car...
> 
> ...


Who? Im sorry, that guy ceased to exist in my world when he stopped driving his AE86 and sold out with that fairy FD. hehehe... OK so i forgot him  

Paz


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi Pazza.
How much would an AE86 cost me to buy and set up for some Sunday afternoon driftage mate?
You dont see many of them about these days but I love 'em!
Keep it sideways,
:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Glen (the other one)


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Yes, he manged to win last year by being consistent but largely unspectacular (comparativly). Ueo would of been a better champ, and probably only robbed because of the engine problems too!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

senna said:


> *Hi Pazza.
> How much would an AE86 cost me to buy and set up for some Sunday afternoon driftage mate?
> You dont see many of them about these days but I love 'em!
> Keep it sideways,
> ...


They cost LOADS of money, even a banger fetches a couple of grand a decent one will cost about £4000-£8000 - its totally insane, but they just cost so damn much.


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> *They cost LOADS of money, even a banger fetches a couple of grand a decent one will cost about £4000-£8000 - its totally insane, but they just cost so damn much. *


Good grief! I had no idea they fetched that much! Amazing.

As an alternative to an S13 or an AE86, has anybody used a 2.0L S12 for drifting? They seem like a good choice although somewhat rare here. They are RWD with IRS and the FJ20 is well torquey. Just a thought. 

A lad I met recently up my way has an import R30 Skyline four door he says he wants to use for drifting. Not sure how serious he is but it would certainly be different!

-Eddie


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Ratdat said:


> *Good grief! I had no idea they fetched that much! Amazing.
> 
> As an alternative to an S13 or an AE86, has anybody used a 2.0L S12 for drifting? They seem like a good choice although somewhat rare here. They are RWD with IRS and the FJ20 is well torquey. Just a thought.
> 
> ...


unfortunatly theres no LSD available for S12's, they don't interchange like S13/14..

R30 drifting would rock :smokin:


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

phatty said:


> *unfortunatly theres no LSD available for S12's, they don't interchange like S13/14..
> *


I have heard of an S13 LSD centre being fitted to an S12 R200 before but it's not really a DIY job. I had an S12 Gazelle RS/X a few years ago and the guy who has that car now did it. Rumour has it that late Z31 turbo's have LSD's but I'm not convinced. I have an R200 in my 510 and if I could lay my hands on an LSD I'd love to have a go at drifting


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*I seeee....*



bladerider said:


> *So its not going to be in Switzerland then Andy???
> 
> *



No reply to this then???


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: I seeee....*



bladerider said:


> *No reply to this then???
> 
> *


No reply to my question either, or a response to what Tigger said. Makes me think the nitrous thing on Project X was made up, and it was rude to laugh at the problems facing fellow Skylines.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Glen has bought a S13? 

Is it a Silvia S13 or a RPS13 Like mine... Either way they are cool cars... 

BTW Hello from LA! :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Its more like a TANGO13 Xtra PHAT !!!

Hope LA is nice, and yo a$$ dont get a cap busted into it !!!

   

J.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *Its more like a TANGO13 Xtra PHAT !!!*


Ouch  .

Glen


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

bladerider said:


> *Its more like a TANGO13 Xtra PHAT !!!
> 
> Hope LA is nice, and yo a$$ dont get a cap busted into it !!!
> 
> ...


Too funny....

Glad I wasn't eating or drinking anything or I'd choke to death with your humour.   

 :smokin:


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

> BTW Hello from LA!


ZX Spectrum

Are you going to Hot Import Nights on 6th March? I'm heading down there from Sacramento. Cheers,

Hamish


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

yes matey we are... I will get jims mobile number and pm you... just give us a bell and we can meet up and have a beer...

Tango13 Phat??? Piccys???? If there are any bits off it ya dont want they can find a nice new home on mine.... 

EDIT* Scratch that just found the pics on the sxoc... GIT!!!


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

hi ZX  here u go  http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19722


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Ratdat said:


> *I have an R200 in my 510 and if I could lay my hands on an LSD I'd love to have a go at drifting   *


If its the 'long' case R200 then I can sort you out with no problem. What did your R200 originally come from?


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> *If its the 'long' case R200 then I can sort you out with no problem. What did your R200 originally come from? *


Hi Alan, 

Yes it's the long case R200. The one I have in there at the moment is from an S12 as I wanted nothing taller than a 3.7 and the only other diff I had, from a 260Z was a 3.5. I use the Z stub axles in the S12 diff as my car still runs UJ' type half shafts. 

So far the only R200 LSDs I have seen have been viscous which means having to have CV joint half shafts. It's possible I could convert to CV joints but the angularity they run at is quite severe because it's so low and I'm told CV's can get too hot running like that tucked right up under the car. Also I'd have to change to S130 rear arms and coilovers to accomodate the CV shafts too which is not all that simple.

To be honest any lsd rear end would do at the moment, even an R160. I had to upgrade to an R200 as the R160 open diffs kept breaking. The LSD R160's are plenty strong enough for the KA24 although I'm not sure if one will handle the FJ20ET once it goes in 

If you can help that would be awesome. Probably best if you PM me or something as I can't help but feel I'm hijacking this thread somewhat  

Cheers,
Eddie


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Eddie,
Yes, I can sort you out with a used plate type LSD unit or even a whole R200 unit with LSD.
I'll PM you about it.
Cheers,
Alan T.


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> *Hi Eddie,
> Yes, I can sort you out with a used plate type LSD unit or even a whole R200 unit with LSD.
> I'll PM you about it.
> Cheers,
> Alan T. *


Fantastic! Thanks Alan.

-Eddie


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: I seeee....*



bladerider said:


> *No reply to this then???
> 
> *


Andy is the other side of the planet at the mo Bladey hence no reply, I am sure you will get one when he returns.

Rob


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: I seeee....*



japracer MK2 said:


> *Andy is the other side of the planet at the mo *



Rob, 

When isnt Andy on the "Other side" lmfao !!       

Hope youre well mate,

J.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> *This car will run a specially built HKS engine*


Is this the specially built <A HREF="http://www.hks-power.co.jp/hks_aviation/english.htm">HKS Engine</A> you're going to use?





















Phil


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Phillip

You might just catch a quick glimpse in 2005 but it will be a quick one

Yeah I am cool Bladey, also in one of your earlier posts you said about the evo, engine was born and raised in UK not JP.


Rob


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

Rite. I herd on Stuttgart9 that Andy had sold his R34 for 100,000k to some person on the continent. And has brought a R32 dragger. Is any of this true?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

johnnyTightlips said:


> *Rite. I herd on Stuttgart9 that Andy had sold his R34 for 100,000k to some person on the continent. And has brought a R32 dragger. Is any of this true? *


Hope it is not a R32 drag car from Japan  


Keith:smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Subtlety not your strong suite then Johnny !!

lol

J


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Don't worry Keith,

He will probably fit a tuned Austin Maxi engine in it 

That's British isn't it


----------



## NismoR (May 13, 2003)

Sounds like you guys will have a serious competition next summer! 


Olli


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

hahaha sorry, he makes all his other buisness known, even his bodily adnomilies  . So is it true, surely not? and with 100000k im sure he could get something just..... a little special?


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Surely it cant be true! Andy, r you gonna break your silence and spill the beans or are you gonna reveal all at the strip?   


Gerry


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Update*

From LA....

My car is not sold, I still own it thank you, whom ever mentioned that is an idiot and obviously thrives on gossip.

The fact you mentioned about R32's from Japan? You actually think I would stoop that low? You are mistaken.

Stuttgart 9 ? it should be called ' I had a skyline and it amounted to nothing due to my tuners insufficient skill - so I bought a porsche.com'


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

*LA?*

Andy,

You're in LA? Welcome to California! Going to Hot Import Nights next w/e? Me and the bird will be there. Cheers,

Hamish


----------

